# Lease agreement



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

I am leasing out my buck for the next couple months. I am writing up a lease agreement for him but wanted some thoughts on it. Heres what I have on it so far

"This agreement provides the temporary transfer of care of the following goat

KaOs Farm CS Cloudy Sky a tan and white 3 year old buck with wattles. With tattoos RE: E4 LE: IL1



Owner is making the goat referenced above available to the on a “where is, as is” basis, and other than guaranteeing leaser that said goat is in good health, is free of injury or disease at the date of agreement, and that same will breed if provided with the proper care, environment, and nutrition, except in the case of wethers. Owner makes no other guarantees or warranties, either expressed or implied.

Leaser agrees to provide proper veterinary care, housing, food, water, and any other general care. In the case of injury or death leaser contacts owner immediately. Leaser is liable for any "

After that last sentence I am stuck. Thoughts?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Leaser is liable for any "injury or death and will pay for all medical vet care or we may agree on splitting the vet bill under certain situations if agreed upon by buck owner____. 
Leaser, of buck______ if he should die or is injured and cannot breed, it is the responsibility of the leaser to pay for said buck in full, of what he is worth, if found, they were negligent of his proper care. 
If death occurs, an necropsy will be performed, we will evaluate the situation, with a vets opinion and what will be decided at the time for cost replacement.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Should I change anything?


----------



## Einhorn (Jan 2, 2014)

Do you expect or care if lessee allows buck to breed outside does while he is there?


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Einhorn said:


> Do you expect or care if lessee allows buck to breed outside does while he is there?


Yes I do. He paid just for his does


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Are you providing a registry buck lease agreement? You might want to mention that in the agreement, and who pays the fees.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

lottsagoats1 said:


> Are you providing a registry buck lease agreement? You might want to mention that in the agreement, and who pays the fees.


They dont want registered kids


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

This is the current one. Ive been waiting for him to come pick him up for the past week so ive had time to work on it. He keeps saying he'll be here then doesnt show.


Owner is making the goat referenced above available to the on a “where is, as is” basis, and other than guaranteeing leaser that said goat is in good health, is free of injury or disease at the date of agreement, and that same will breed if provided with the proper care, environment, and nutrition, except in the case of wethers. Owner makes no other guarantees or warranties, either expressed or implied.

Leaser agrees to provide proper veterinary care, housing, food, water, and any other general care. In the case of injury or death leaser contacts owner immediately. Leaser is liable for any injury or death of goat while in their care. Leaser is not to breed “Cloudy” to outside does unless approved by owner.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Is it Leaser or Leasee?


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow. This is groovy. I don't own a buck, so I have leased one the past 3 years. Our agreement was just verbal, but a written agreement is so much smarter. It really clears up the responsibilities and expectations on both sides.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

I took part of our bill of sale and changed bits for it. Ive never leased out a buck before. Im glad the farm hes going to is like a petting zoo that way I can go check on him whenever.


----------



## Einhorn (Jan 2, 2014)

Goatzrule said:


> Is it Leaser or Leasee?


Lessor owns the property, lessee is renting


----------



## Einhorn (Jan 2, 2014)

I would remove the "unless a wether" part. It just confuses things, in my opinion.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Different note. how long should i wait for him to pick my buck up. He told me three different times in the past week and never showed. He already paid in full


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Uhmmmm - I guess I'm the suspicious type. If he's not even honoring a pickup date, I would have a problem taking my goat on his property and providing proper care. I would offer a driveway breeding only at this point since he is a no show.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Big red Flag.

He broke contract, if he signed it, I would give his money back and move on, unless it was nonrefundable. Then keep the money. 

He may not abide by the rest of the contract, unnerving.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

If you decide to go ahead and lease him, put something in the agreement about being able to terminate the agreement early for noncompliance, or some other such wording.

Will the lessee provide disease testing when the services are no longer needed? Petting zoos are fabulous, but no necessarily disease free zones. Hard to maintain biosecurity when people might be traipsing from one farm/zoo one day and wearing the same shoes into another farm/zoo the next?


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Ill add those


----------

